# Custom Watch Hands



## harryh

Hello,
I've been working on a custom watch design, and the final hurdle is finding someone who can make custom watch hands. I've looked all over various forums and websites, but can't seem to find anyone who can make watch hands to my specifications. They will be for an ETA 902.101 movement, so an hour, minute and second hand, and I am looking for batches of about 100 of each (or whatever the minimum quantity is). Nothing too fancy, but I'd like to be able to specify colour.
Does anyone have any suggestions? It would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

This is way out of my area of expertise but you may be able to get what you are looking for from these guys...

Asian - Fullswing

German - Fricker

Best of luck.

RS


----------



## StufflerMike

Universo.


----------



## harryh

Hi guys,
Thanks for getting back to me, I'll give them all a try, and let you know how I get on.
Regards,
Harry


----------



## tcnjay

Any luck with these manufacturers? I am also starting my own line and wanted to see if you were successful!


----------



## harryh

Hello,
I contacted Universo, but they got back to me and told me that they cannot take on any new customers at this time. They did however forward me a list of potential watch hand manufacturers, which I am currently waiting to hear from.
One of the companies is called Waeber HMS SA, they have an interesting 'making of' video (Waeber HMS SA - Watch Hands - Fleurier - YouTube), but I can't seem to find a web or email address for them.
Fullswing and Fricker have yet to get back to me.


----------



## Danish_johnjohn

harryh said:


> Hello,
> I contacted Universo, but they got back to me and told me that they cannot take on any new customers at this time. They did however forward me a list of potential watch hand manufacturers, which I am currently waiting to hear from.
> One of the companies is called Waeber HMS SA, they have an interesting 'making of' video (Waeber HMS SA - Watch Hands - Fleurier - YouTube), but I can't seem to find a web or email address for them.
> Fullswing and Fricker have yet to get back to me.


Waeber HMS SA | Indicateur Suisse de l'Horlogerie

Please PM me as I am in the process of designing a watch as well and when I'm done with the 3D drawings need to look into this aswell.

John


----------



## istvan1188

Dear Harry,

I have a project here in WUS and I had the same problem. I didn't find manufacturer who can make the hands for me. So I worked out the technology and I found the manufacturer who can make it.

With laser cutting and CNC touring I can make any forms of hands. (exept diamond cut)

It's worked for me. If you need help or any questions, just let me know.


----------



## teivion

Hi-
I am interested ! Have PM'd you....


----------



## deluxyva

This is something I need too. I dropped a message to you via email. 

Thanks


----------



## rahulthappaind

istvan1188 said:


> Dear Harry,
> 
> I have a project here in WUS and I had the same problem. I didn't find manufacturer who can make the hands for me. So I worked out the technology and I found the manufacturer who can make it.
> 
> With laser cutting and CNC touring I can make any forms of hands. (exept diamond cut)
> 
> It's worked for me. If you need help or any questions, just let me know.
> 
> View attachment 4328825
> View attachment 4328809
> View attachment 4328849
> View attachment 4328841
> View attachment 4328865
> View attachment 4328897
> View attachment 4328961


Hi! Would you be able to help me make a set of hands for the Seiko 7S26 movement please? Thanks so much!


----------



## MechaMind

100 pcs is way too low count for a punching tool and cuttung from stock may be pretty costly..

And including programming and tooling one set of hands (no idea about laser but CNC cutting) can can easily be a 3 digits value..


----------

